# Prickly heat and aloe vera



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi

I'm currently 13+4 and am suffering from prickly heat, usually I slap on some aloe vera gel onto my chest, arms etc at night after a cool shower to soothe it and just wanted to check this is still ok during pregnancy. The one I'm using is the banana boat brand.

Thanks

Dory
xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Dory

I think it is fine but I'll transfer your question yo the pharmacists just to be sure. 

Kaz xxx


----------

